# Want More Hybrids, Have Your Friends Water Your Flowers



## tanisha23

I don't know if information like this has already been shared here but, yesterday I posted this in a different thread:

According to some recently data-mined information along with some personal anecdotes, it seems that flowers watered by nonresidents have an increased chance of producing hybrids the next day from the starting 5% chance up to a 75% chance depending on how many people have watered your flowers. This only works for the first 10 visitors to your island, and the flowers even sparkle differently when they have been watered 5 times.

If one person waters your flowers, it goes from 5% (the starting percentage if you watered your own flowers) to 20%
If 2: 20% to 30%
if 3: 30% to 45%
if 4: 45% to 60%
if 5: 60% to 75%

Here is a picture with the difference b/t flowers watered by 4 people vs flowers watered by 5 people.







*And here is a video explaining the data-mined information *for better clarity.

With this information, I thought It would be cool to trade this service.




Yesterday I was able to get five people to water my flowers and...

Today when I checked my flowers, oh my gosh the glory







Not all my hybrids are pictured here, but I even got the *purple hyacinth* but immediately dug it up when I saw it b/c I was so excited to see something new. I wasn't even trying to get it.

I'm posting this here to share this information.

I highly recommend maybe forming alliances with people here on the forums or asking your friends who have the game to trade this service with you, or even just seeing if you could get 5 different people to help you water your flowers every day. Even having just one person water your flowers should be very helpful. It's very worthwhile.


----------



## BJN39

That’s...14 (!) black tulips. That is actually insane. Count me in on this operation. We have no reason to dupe each other when we could ALL be getting that much hybrid growth.


----------



## Lazaros

this is fantastic news! now everyone can pester their friends and fellow tbt users to come water flowers. which, in time for earth day, seems to be quite the discovery. i can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Altarium

This is game changing!! I've been struggling to get hybrids so this is good to know


----------



## DinoTown

Who wants to join a watering gang, 'cause I sure do


----------



## Lazaros

i just had this idea really randomly because i'm currently trying to get my flower madness in shape and this thread, ultimately, came to mind when it comes to making all of us master gardeners: i'd love to pitch an idea for a thread with maybe something like, a google spreadsheet attached to it, that's essentially the TBT flower network? it sounds weird, but basically people would post in said thread, with a map of their layout attached and areas scribbled in where the flowers are, the data gets collected and put into said google spreadsheet (can i even do that. i mean, it's technically not real data but GDPR and all that orz), and after being added to said spreadsheet, so others know what to look for when visiting your island, you can request other people in the thread to come and help water their flowers, or offer to come water somebody elses flowers if someone is seeking in the thread. does that make sense? also included would be: giving away/selling base color & hybrid flowers that maybe are swamping your island and you don't really need. if you want to gift em or sell em would be up to you.

this little silly idea just came to mind, haha.


----------



## Altarium

Lazaros said:


> i just had this idea really randomly because i'm currently trying to get my flower madness in shape and this thread, ultimately, came to mind when it comes to making all of us master gardeners: i'd love to pitch an idea for a thread with maybe something like, a google spreadsheet attached to it, that's essentially the TBT flower network? it sounds weird, but basically people would post in said thread, with a map of their layout attached and areas scribbled in where the flowers are, the data gets collected and put into said google spreadsheet (can i even do that. i mean, it's technically not real data but GDPR and all that orz), and after being added to said spreadsheet, so others know what to look for when visiting your island, you can request other people in the thread to come and help water their flowers, or offer to come water somebody elses flowers if someone is seeking in the thread. does that make sense? also included would be: giving away/selling base color & hybrid flowers that maybe are swamping your island and you don't really need. if you want to gift em or sell em would be up to you.
> 
> this little silly idea just came to mind, haha.


Sounds like a great idea! I was thinking of making a thread precisely for this, some sort of "TBT gardening network" where people could arrange watering sessions or seed exchanges.


----------



## BJN39

I could see a legitimate business being made of “hiring” others to come and water flowers.

Thoughts:
Creating availability charts: essentially if you aren’t taking requests on the spot, you could throw your name in as someone who could be PM’d within certain windows of time.

Payments: obviously one could tip helpers with hybrids that are being boosted, another interesting point is that one could even have certain boosted flower plots for repeat visitors over days, so that if you’re always watering a said person, then they could offer you flowers from the desired species/color.

Systemizing this to a degree and setting standards for pricing or contact could really help this go far


----------



## tanisha23

Lazaros said:


> i just had this idea really randomly because i'm currently trying to get my flower madness in shape and this thread, ultimately, came to mind when it comes to making all of us master gardeners: i'd love to pitch an idea for a thread with maybe something like, a google spreadsheet attached to it, that's essentially the TBT flower network? it sounds weird, but basically people would post in said thread, with a map of their layout attached and areas scribbled in where the flowers are, the data gets collected and put into said google spreadsheet (can i even do that. i mean, it's technically not real data but GDPR and all that orz), and after being added to said spreadsheet, so others know what to look for when visiting your island, you can request other people in the thread to come and help water their flowers, or offer to come water somebody elses flowers if someone is seeking in the thread. does that make sense? also included would be: giving away/selling base color & hybrid flowers that maybe are swamping your island and you don't really need. if you want to gift em or sell em would be up to you.
> 
> this little silly idea just came to mind, haha.


That sounds really great. I thought about creating a thread where people would be able to do daily exchanges of this service, but this sounds like a really great pitch.


----------



## btlboxer

Lazaros said:


> i just had this idea really randomly because i'm currently trying to get my flower madness in shape and this thread, ultimately, came to mind when it comes to making all of us master gardeners: i'd love to pitch an idea for a thread with maybe something like, a google spreadsheet attached to it, that's essentially the TBT flower network? it sounds weird, but basically people would post in said thread, with a map of their layout attached and areas scribbled in where the flowers are, the data gets collected and put into said google spreadsheet (can i even do that. i mean, it's technically not real data but GDPR and all that orz), and after being added to said spreadsheet, so others know what to look for when visiting your island, you can request other people in the thread to come and help water their flowers, or offer to come water somebody elses flowers if someone is seeking in the thread. does that make sense? also included would be: giving away/selling base color & hybrid flowers that maybe are swamping your island and you don't really need. if you want to gift em or sell em would be up to you.
> 
> this little silly idea just came to mind, haha.


count me in!


----------



## cinch

.


----------



## thanat0aster

Love it! I'm glad there is a way to boost hybrid production.


----------



## Es0teric

I wonder why it only works with the first 10 visitors.  If you water the flowers before or after your visitors do, does that cancel out the bonus?  Hmm


----------



## xara

that’s super neat!! now i gotta go beg my friends to come water my flowers lmao


----------



## Brookie

BJN39 said:


> I could see a legitimate business being made of “hiring” others to come and water flowers.
> 
> Thoughts:
> Creating availability charts: essentially if you aren’t taking requests on the spot, you could throw your name in as someone who could be PM’d within certain windows of time.
> 
> Payments: obviously one could tip helpers with hybrids that are being boosted, another interesting point is that one could even have certain boosted flower plots for repeat visitors over days, so that if you’re always watering a said person, then they could offer you flowers from the desired species/color.
> 
> Systemizing this to a degree and setting standards for pricing or contact could really help this go far



There already is one for that, but it's from the official NH's Discord. We can make & organize our own for TBT!!
*This is the link to the spreadsheeet. *


----------



## tajikey

Heck yeah, I'm in!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

First I've been hearing of this and I say: Yes please!


----------



## sunchild

me and my irl friends have been having "watering" parties for the past week and even just 3 people watering makes a HUGE difference in the number of hybrids i was getting before when it was just me.


----------



## btlboxer

Brookie said:


> There already is one for that, but it's from the official NH's Discord. We can make & organize our own for TBT!!
> *This is the link to the spreadsheeet. *


yeah, i think we should make our own
i dont have any intention of getting Discord and dont wanna miss out!


----------



## tajikey

I'm available right now if anyone wants to PM their dodo code.


----------



## moonolotl

Id love to join a flower watering gang!
A discord server just for this might be kinda helpful? not sure if people are willing to go that far though


----------



## tanisha23

Es0teric said:


> I wonder why it only works with the first 10 visitors.  If you water the flowers before or after your visitors do, does that cancel out the bonus?  Hmm


No, I watered all my flowers after my 4th visitor left yesterday, and when my 5th visitor came to water, they were able to achieve the 5 people have watered sparkle.


----------



## Lazaros

Brookie said:


> There already is one for that, but it's from the official NH's Discord. We can make & organize our own for TBT!!
> *This is the link to the spreadsheeet. *





btlboxer said:


> yeah, i think we should make our own
> i dont have any intention of getting Discord and dont wanna miss out!


okay so, i took the last ~20 minutes and my completely tired body, and tried to replicate the spreadsheet, which can be found here now and is editable.

i essentially didn't change much, just added to it - and removed the dodo code. my problem with the dodo code essentially is, that a lot of visitors can just access this spread if they find their way to it and barge in on some of you. therefore, i'd suggest NOT posting them in this spreadsheet and sharing them with your interested watering buddies privately. the lavender shapes on my map basically indicate where my flowers are (i missed some, i'm too tired to fix this and it was a stupid paint attempt anyway) but yeah. it's pretty bare bones and i'd love some idea pitches if anyone should have them, and otherwise, feel free to add your info to this spreadsheet already!



moonrose said:


> Id love to join a flower watering gang!
> A discord server just for this might be kinda helpful? not sure if people are willing to go that far though


as for the discord: i suppose not *everyone* interested in this list has or wants discord, while that WOULD be an option - and i left the discord tag option in - while the idea sounds like a good one, i'd feel like leaving users out of the fun. and plus, if anything happens on discord, it wouldn't fall under forum guidelines anymore and i'd like to avoid that.


----------



## alebrije

Thank you for this!


----------



## moonolotl

Lazaros said:


> as for the discord: i suppose not *everyone* interested in this list has or wants discord, while that WOULD be an option - and i left the discord tag option in - while the idea sounds like a good one, i'd feel like leaving users out of the fun. and plus, if anything happens on discord, it wouldn't fall under forum guidelines anymore and i'd like to avoid that.


That sounds fair! i didnt really think about that tbh


----------



## Larimar

Wow!! This is fantastic news! I had no clue anything like this was done :O
If you dont mind me asking to clarify, what do you mean by "This only works for the first 10 visitors to your island"? I'm a tad confused by that line xD


----------



## tanisha23

Larimar said:


> Wow!! This is fantastic news! I had no clue anything like this was done :O
> If you dont mind me asking to clarify, what do you mean by "This only works for the first 10 visitors to your island"? I'm a tad confused by that line xD


basically, if the first 10 visitors to your island did not water your flowers, the next person to come to your island would not have the ability to increase your chances of getting hybrids if they watered your flowers. At least that's what I'm understanding from the video that I watched.

If you only had 5 visitors, the next 5 visitors would still be able to water your flowers and help you increase the chances of getting hybrids.


----------



## Maruchan

tanisha23 said:


> basically, if the first 10 visitors to your island did not water your flowers, the next person to come to your island would not have the ability to increase your chances of getting hybrids if they watered your flowers. At least that's what I'm understanding from the video that I watched.
> 
> If you only had 5 visitors, the next 5 visitors would still be able to water your flowers and help you increase the chances of getting hybrids.


Is there a time limit on this, say, only 5 visitors per game day...? I need to go re-watch the video lol.
But yeah, I really like your excellent idea of creating some sort of alliance/private group between forum members, 
so that we can better help each other out while utilizing this hidden feature!

This is indeed essential information that _all_ of us can benefit from - 
THANK YOU for starting this thread!!


----------



## Brookie

Lazaros said:


> okay so, i took the last ~20 minutes and my completely tired body, and tried to replicate the spreadsheet, which can be found here now and is editable.
> 
> i essentially didn't change much, just added to it - and removed the dodo code. my problem with the dodo code essentially is, that a lot of visitors can just access this spread if they find their way to it and barge in on some of you. therefore, i'd suggest NOT posting them in this spreadsheet and sharing them with your interested watering buddies privately. the lavender shapes on my map basically indicate where my flowers are (i missed some, i'm too tired to fix this and it was a stupid paint attempt anyway) but yeah. it's pretty bare bones and i'd love some idea pitches if anyone should have them, and otherwise, feel free to add your info to this spreadsheet already!
> 
> 
> as for the discord: i suppose not *everyone* interested in this list has or wants discord, while that WOULD be an option - and i left the discord tag option in - while the idea sounds like a good one, i'd feel like leaving users out of the fun. and plus, if anything happens on discord, it wouldn't fall under forum guidelines anymore and i'd like to avoid that.



What does "UN" mean on the spreadsheet?


----------



## tanisha23

Brookie said:


> What does "UN" mean on the spreadsheet?


Username


----------



## Cheallaigh

cinch said:


> Awesome, thanks for this  Now i'm gonna make my boyfriend come water my tons of flowers and he's not gonna be happy because he hates watering even his own


or do what i'm about to do, taking my hubby's switch when he goes to bed and being a slave driver and cracking the whip over his dude to make him water since he hates watering as well.. if i'm feeling nice i'm going to water his blue hycinths he's been able to get by neglect...*mutters*


----------



## tanisha23

Maruchan said:


> Is there a time limit on this, say, only 5 visitors per game day...? I need to go re-watch the video lol.
> But yeah, I really like your excellent idea of creating some sort of alliance/private group between forum members,
> so that we can better help each other out while utilizing this hidden feature!
> 
> This is indeed essential information that _all_ of us can benefit from -
> THANK YOU for starting this thread!!


Yes, 5 per game day. I got the 5 people watered sparkle today as well, so the limit is daily.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Cheallaigh said:


> or do what i'm about to do, taking my hubby's switch when he goes to bed and being a slave driver and cracking the whip over his dude to make him water since he hates watering as well.. if i'm feeling nice i'm going to water his blue hycinths he's been able to get by neglect...*mutters*


well then lol


----------



## Stil

Wow. Great info! I had no idea this existed.


----------



## Nefarious

A specific thread for this would be a nice alternative to the spreadsheet, like the Turnip thread.
People can come in and ping the list of people in the watering squad, whoever is available can like the comment and the person needing a watering squad can add all those users in a PM with the dodo code to their island. I'm not one much for spreadsheets, so if that's a possible idea that can work, I'd totally join to help out the cause.


----------



## Cheallaigh

so i decided to be nice and went over to his island... to water yeah.. that's it... because i figured if i'm going to use and abuse his islander for my benefit i should be nice right? seems someone was holding out on me, not only does he have two blue hyacinths and i am planning on stealing one(we wont tell him right? oops he reads the forums too..), he's got a random blue tulip... here i am busting my but trying to get such things and he gets them by neglect! welp if i'm going to do all the work here, i'm claiming some offspring, since i've been giving him hybrids of other types for his island... clearly neglect is one option for getting hybrids for SOME people... don't worry i'm pretty sure he doesn't have a horseshoe stuffed up his... he's not walking funny or anything...


----------



## Vadim

I had one friend water my flowers for me yesterday and 84 new flowers spawned today! That's insane!


----------



## tanisha23

Soooo, I'd hate to say that I'm kinda overwhelmed with hybrids, but like, I'm kinda overwhelmed with hybrids. Honestly I probably only need to do this for one more day. At least for my tulips.


----------



## Es0teric

Does rain effect this?  If its raining and visitors water your flowers does it count?


----------



## Shyria

Yay thanks for making this! I wrote down my info! I try and keep my Switch number to IRL friends but just pm me or ask me on discord for a dodo when I'm available!


----------



## tanisha23

Es0teric said:


> Does rain effect this?  If its raining and visitors water your flowers does it count?


Raining does not affect it. It should still work if it's raining.


----------



## btlboxer

anyone up for water4water now :^)?


----------



## Shyria

I'm free at the moment, anyone available for water4water?


----------



## btlboxer

Shyria said:


> I'm free at the moment, anyone available for water4water?


sure! Send me a dodo code :^)


----------



## Fenix

Does a time know what is the effect of rain in all this? I mean, if it's raining should I still bring people over to water my flowers?


----------



## Sloom

aight. colour me "I cant be bothered". time to buy flowers from other people lmao

ahum. excuse me.
uh, real nice seeing people get together and help each other though. might join in if I ever take the time to actually make my flower layout not literally the rartest thing you've ever seen lol (although I was planning on binning all my flowers to make space for terraforming). 
I wish it worked for island residents too, this seems like such a weird and random mechanic

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



Fenix said:


> Does a time know what is the effect of rain in all this? I mean, if it's raining should I still bring people over to water my flowers?



I was also thinking this! earlier today, I thought I'd cracked the code when I noticed in the animal crossing companion guide that the date december 10th has guaranteed rain for some reason? I'd love to test that but alas, I don't tt


----------



## btlboxer

Fenix said:


> Does a time know what is the effect of rain in all this? I mean, if it's raining should I still bring people over to water my flowers?


Rain only counts as *you* watering the flowers, you should still invite people over!


----------



## Fenix

btlboxer said:


> Rain only counts as *you* watering the flowers, you should still invite people over!


Nice, thanks! Though it's a bit weird to be watering in the rain lol


----------



## Feraligator

If anyone wants to be consistent flower watering buddies let me know! 

I actually don't have that many flowers, just 4 for each hybrid I have


----------



## Shyria

Should we make a group convo on here with everyone from the Google doc? That way we can exchange availabilities & dodo easily? 

Let me know if you think this is a good idea


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have a ton of Red Roses that I have growing next to the farm area of my town next to Marcus' house.

If 5 people want to help out, I'll pm y'all my Dodo Code.


----------



## btlboxer

Shyria said:


> Should we make a group convo on here with everyone from the Google doc? That way we can exchange availabilities & dodo easily?
> 
> Let me know if you think this is a good idea





JezDayy said:


> If anyone wants to be consistent flower watering buddies let me know!
> 
> I actually don't have that many flowers, just 4 for each hybrid I have


definitely this should be more consistent, im only getting one water4water per day :/


----------



## Fenix

I'd be in for a water4water, but right now I have so many flowers disperse that I'd feel bad asking people to water then lol I want to organize them a bit first


----------



## tajikey

I had 5 people come over yesterday, and holy cow, total flower explosion.


----------



## SakuraJD

I guess my question is, if youve already had 10 visitors, but none of them watered your flowers that day, do you need to get one of those 10 villagers back to do it? 

also if multiple people play on the same Switch, will they count to this bonus?


----------



## Lellyna

A thread would be a good idea so people can exchange water for water I tried the spreadsheet the only problem is that they forget to put unavailable or you have to add them before you can talk to them and also it could be awhile for you to get a reply a simple forum section would be nice to people can exchange watering services at any time without the need to mess around with discord wish I had more friends now at this point lol also if anyone is wondering rain only counts as you watering and it still works while it’s raining.


----------



## Shouja

I get that we are still figuring out a system for this, I would love to help anyone. I am still getting my layout situated and would not want to bother people with running across my whole island. If there were to be an easy way to notify everyone when people are free I would be down to join, I am not picky when it comes to the means. I also have the Nintendo app so voice chat while on an island together is a possiblility


----------



## tajikey

I imagine something similar to the turnip thread, except Water for Water. It'd have to be the honor system, though, and flowers would have to be arranged for ease of access.

If I wanted my gardens watered, I'd post the dodo code and hours gates are open. Same for others.


----------



## btlboxer

a few people on this thread and i are in a tbt group convo for w4w, the idea being that anytime you can ping the watering Squad and whoever's available can come over and water your flowers

this way no randos get into your town because only trustworthy people are in the chat, tho i can see why some people prefer a thread


----------



## Shyria

Maybe a thread could be nice, that way new people can participate, and on top of that either group convos or separate ones to share dodos?

I got my first green mum today thanks to the watering squad! Yay!


----------

